# Scientists Discover Genetic Basis For Individual Variations In Pain



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIScientists Discover Genetic Basis For Individual Variations In Pain Perception And A Common Chronic Pain Condition http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/...50111172723.htm


----------

